# 3.5 GSD needs new home with experienced owner



## Jarkko22 (Jul 7, 2013)

After trying for three years i have realized that my personality and home is not the right match for Jarkko. He is an amazing dog however was bred
For work and shutzhund, not to be a family dog. He is fantastic with kids and has ZERO issues within our home. He is over protective of myself And the children and does not like many other dogs. We do have a small breed as well and they are best friends. He is well bred, beautiful and would
Be a great dog for someone wanting to work him more and where
He cant get out a front door and scare the neighborhood  people just don't understand he isn't evil, just big and loud. 
If interested please contact me


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>>> working lines and Schutzhund trained dogs can
be wonderful family pets.

2 >>>>> i think not getting along with other dogs is a training
and socializing issue. a lot of people say it's genetics but you
said he's well bred. you want to give him to someone who can
work him more so he needs more training. he's getting out of the
house because he hasn't been taught not to door dash and he's
scaring the neighborhood.

3 >>>>> "people just don't understand he isn't evil, just big
and loud" . i take "loud" to mean he's barking at people when he
escapes.

so, rather than take care of what i see as training issues you
want to rehome him. 



Jarkko22 said:


> After trying for three years i have realized that my personality and home is not the right match for Jarkko.
> 
> 1 >>>>> He is an amazing dog however was bred
> For work and shutzhund, not to be a family dog.<<<<
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too bad you aren't able to keep him 

Can you post some photos of him for people to see?

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And location please.  Do you have a pedigree you can post online also?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes please, following along here.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you done any training at all? GSD's like to work and train. If you haven't done any training then what you are doing is giving up before you even try. Not to be harsh or get on your case at all but, a GSD needs to have a job even if it is just regular obedience or rally. Training gives them a purpose and also helps them control the excited barking when they see new people or dogs. If he is overprotective he needs more socialization. At 3.5 years it's not too late to start today.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jax08 said:


> And location please.  Do you have a pedigree you can post online also?


Location? Pedigree? Photos?

All will help you find a good home for him.

BTW, did you contact the breeder? Most (all?) the best responsible breeders have it in their Puppy Warranty that they WANT any pup/dog back if an issue arises in the future.

Many of the best breeders have so many contacts for their dogs they may even have someone in mind who's looking for an older dog rather than a puppy.

This is just another reason we pay all the money and do the research to find the best responsible breeder. Because they are there to help for the life of the dog realizing they bred it and are responsible in some way for it forever.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## tvalen01 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Exactly like my dog!!*

Thank you so much for your post. I was feeling so alone in my situation. I have the EXACT same kind of dog. Exactly!!! I get all this feed back that it is me, the dog is perfect it has to be the owner. It is not just the owner. They are bred to be working dogs. I told the breeder it was not a good fit with our home when my husband went there. But no one wanted to listen to me. Now it is 4 years later and it is a horrible fit in our home. I want to re home my shepherd too. I just can not handle all the negativity along the process. The breeder will not take the dog back, and that is the only advise people want to give you. I am just so worn out. My dog is a good dog, he just needs a better fit. A bigger home and different attention than I can give him. It does not mean that I am a bad dog owner. Thanks for your post. You give me hope that I am not the only one who was matched with the wrong type dog. Some people just sell dogs to make money. That is the real sad part of it all.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Unfortunately it gets harder and harder to find a home for a dog as he/she gets older. That's why so many people get upset when they read stories of 3 or 4 year old dogs in this type of situation. 
I hope both of these dogs find homes that they can do well in.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, it probably would be best to start your own thread in this subforum.

Post up some pics, his pedigree or at least the registered names of his parents (this will help him find a better working home, knowing his genetics) and your general location.

You aren't alone. I'm starting to see more workinglines in shelters and rescues because even though they are great dogs in many ways they sometimes are just too much for some families.

This is a great board to help you find a home for him too! 



tvalen01 said:


> Thank you so much for your post. I was feeling so alone in my situation. I have the EXACT same kind of dog. Exactly!!! I get all this feed back that it is me, the dog is perfect it has to be the owner. It is not just the owner. They are bred to be working dogs. I told the breeder it was not a good fit with our home when my husband went there. But no one wanted to listen to me. Now it is 4 years later and it is a horrible fit in our home. I want to re home my shepherd too. I just can not handle all the negativity along the process. The breeder will not take the dog back, and that is the only advise people want to give you. I am just so worn out. My dog is a good dog, he just needs a better fit. A bigger home and different attention than I can give him. It does not mean that I am a bad dog owner. Thanks for your post. You give me hope that I am not the only one who was matched with the wrong type dog. Some people just sell dogs to make money. That is the real sad part of it all.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi, it probably would be best to start your own thread in this subforum.
> 
> Post up some pics, his pedigree or at least the registered names of his parents (this will help him find a better working home, knowing his genetics) and your general location.
> 
> ...


That's what happens when everyone wants that black sable K9 they saw on TV, or that dog from [insert working dog show here] . So so sad...


----------

